# Today's holiday Sept. 13th.



## IKE (Sep 13, 2017)

Today is "International Chocolate Day".......enjoy.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2017)

There is nothing better than Chocolate.  My evening isn't complete without a couple of homemade chocolate chip cookies after Supper.


----------



## IKE (Sep 13, 2017)

Don M. said:


> My evening isn't complete without a couple of homemade chocolate chip cookies after supper.


 Here you go Don.....have one on me.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2017)

Death by chocolate.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Death by chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 42031


Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 42029


Aarrrgh.


----------



## IKE (Sep 13, 2017)

Here's a little something sent to us from our resident mermaid and  "Brownie Queen".......Miss Shali.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2017)

Sure beats  smoking it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm weak, very weak!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

IKE said:


> Here's a little something sent to us from our resident mermaid and  "Brownie Queen".......Miss Shali.View attachment 42032


Enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2017)

Yummy, chocolate!


----------

